# neon inside the ride



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i saw this on cardomain and i think it looks good 
but i dont know what he did 
is it a kit or something? 
does anybody know how much that kind of thing costs?


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

is that a deville?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 6 2007, 08:57 AM~8247319
> *i saw this on cardomain and i think it looks good
> but i dont know what he did
> is it a kit or something?
> ...


It's just one of those universal neon light bars you can buy at Pep Boys or Kragen autoparts. They got all the main colors and you can even have it hooked up to your cigarete lighter...or wired into the dash for a cleaner look. It comes with mounting brackets and screws/hardware to mount them anywhere.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

10 bux
they are called cold cathode led's, and u get 2-12" for 10 dollars.
they come with a transformer, u just wire them to a switch and ez money....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've used 10" neons underneath each side of the dash and also under the rear part of the front seats to get it to look like that in more than a few cars. 

Neons will run around $10 each and you just need to ground them, run a wire to a switch, and then to the battery(make sure to use an inline fuse holder near the battery). I grabbed ten 8" neons on ebay for my regal for $25 shipped, about $10 for 4 switches with l.e.d.'s on the ends(if using switches that light up when they're on, you need to also ground the switch), $20 for a fuse block (single ones are about $2 though), and $15 for wire loom and butt connectors to connect wires along with female spade connectors for the back of the switches. So, basically $70 for 10 neons all hooked up, protected in wire loom, and not all loosely connected with electrical tape.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i use to have that deck :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 6 2007, 08:57 AM~8247319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it...this way at night you wont loose a thing


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 27 2007, 01:10 PM~8406943
> *i like it...this way at night you wont loose a thing
> *


loose???

Im sure you mean: LOSE


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 27 2007, 01:46 PM~8407288
> *loose???
> 
> Im sure you mean: LOSE
> ...


Ladies and gentlemen...we have an English professor! :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Jul 6 2007, 10:58 AM~8247325
> *is  that a deville?
> *


it is infact a deville just like yours


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

do like i did. ebay the shit. i got 2 12" black lights with adapter and switch for like 10 bucks. this guy has a few diff colors. just cut the plug off where its suppose to go to ur computer. 

http://stores.ebay.com/All-City_Dual-catho...0QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

i like the whites. but for some reason i keep feeling an "import" vibe off of them.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im puttin them in my car to replace my domelight uffin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 27 2007, 09:05 PM~8409649
> *im puttin them in my car to replace my domelight uffin:
> *


im plannin on replacing all the stock lights n the doors that light when u open it with green ones. 
plus the green neon in the bottom


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 27 2007, 02:41 PM~8407762
> *Ladies and gentlemen...we have an English professor! :biggrin:
> *


haha WOOOO
go me.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

im planning on doing the pulse ones right under my dash and........ strobes. :biggrin: i wanna like pop an e and chill in my car and trip lol


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

i did my courtesty lights in my doors up with LEDs

heres sum pics


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

not impressed by the brightness :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Jul 30 2007, 12:14 AM~8422986
> *i did my courtesty lights in my doors up with LEDs
> 
> heres sum pics
> ...


honestly i cant tell youve done anything 
no offense


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

is that the flash of the camera? or the led


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

lol none taken, its the LEDs, maybe i should add more to make it brighter...


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

do these and under body light kits, tax the batt and alternator ?? and if so how much??


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

The lights look good


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 1 2007, 09:53 PM~8450744
> *do these and under body light kits, tax the batt and alternator ?? and if so how much??
> *


what do u mean?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i think hes assking if he has to upgrade the alt, and batt . my answer there is not really , but depending on the number of lights and your sterero , you mihgt have to.....


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im sayin no ur fine


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

probably not, i dont think those little lights take much power


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

keep the lights for stupid kids and their imports.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 27 2007, 01:46 PM~8407288
> *loose???
> 
> Im sure you mean: LOSE
> ...


yea thats what i meant but it was a typo


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8462764
> *keep the lights for stupid kids and their imports.
> *


that gay underbody neon is for imports, 
but hidden trunk neon really takes your setup to a whole other level 
besides, im riding dub spokes, its too late to be traditional im just bein original


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 4 2007, 08:23 AM~8469947
> *that gay underbody neon is for imports,
> but hidden trunk neon really takes your setup to a whole other level
> besides, im riding dub spokes, its too late to be traditional im just bein original
> *


aaah. thats what i was getting at nice to see that you agree. :biggrin: 


i was debating on using some whites inside the car. dunno might just get a colorbar for shits and giggles.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 4 2007, 10:42 AM~8469988
> *aaah. thats what i was getting at nice to see that you agree. :biggrin:
> i was debating on using some whites inside the car. dunno might just get a colorbar for shits and giggles.
> *


im doing these neons in my 97,
i wouldnt ever doit in my interior of my 66, only the color bar, but i would neon my pumps.

i look at it this way, i like to make my rides original, and keep them traditional at the same time. 
my classics are classy


----------



## hombre714 (Aug 7, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i want to setup my neon shits with switches like these:
i can use hydro switches for them right? 
i need some input










Ive got the same amount of space to work with, 
i was wondering if anybody could give me any tips or anything on installation 

im thinking gold ext. though, to go with my rides scheme


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

this is where im hoping to put the switches 









these are the green leds i bought tonight 










if anyone knows where i can buy a pack of 4 switches thatll fit like the pic i posted last let me know!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm sure Kragen, Auto Zone or Pep Boys will have toggle switches that'll fit...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

They look like hydraulic switches with switch extensions in that pic. Don't buy hydro switches to control the neon lights though because they're 3 position switches (like -ON-OFF-ON_) without a constant ON unless you keep holding the switch. Try the auto parts stores for different sytle of switches. The one's i used that are in the pic i posted have l.e.d.'s on the end of them that light up when they're ON. I picked them up for $2 a piece at autozone and i wired them each up to control 4 lights. I put some jeweled switch extensions on the end of them since the pic and it fits fine using the set screw on each extension.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 9 2007, 10:57 PM~8517374
> *They look like hydraulic switches with switch extensions in that pic.  Don't buy hydro switches to control the neon lights though because they're 3 position switches (like -ON-OFF-ON_) without a constant ON unless you keep holding the switch.  Try the auto parts stores for different sytle of switches.  The one's i used that are in the pic i posted have l.e.d.'s on the end of them that light up when they're ON.  I picked them up for $2 a piece at autozone and i wired them each up to control 4 lights.  I put some jeweled switch extensions on the end of them since the pic and it fits fine using the set screw on each extension.
> *


yeah thats what i was wondering with the hydro switches


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

just posting in here to mark this topic, i was wanting to do this to my DTS, think that shit would be pimp at night time. leaving work right now, need to read this when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

had some neons in my buick, i thought they looked gay/tuner so i took em out.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i think that buicc looks good like that


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i built my switch box out of some composite plastic shit from work n some switches from pep boys, havent wired it up, but this is what it looks like so far 




















n this is how i hid the neons n the trunk 











i got some n under the dash too but its not all hooked up 

more pics when its wired up


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 13 2007, 06:58 PM~8544851
> *just posting in here to mark this topic, i was wanting to do this to my DTS, think that shit would be pimp at night time. leaving work right now, need to read this when i get home :biggrin:
> *


what year dts?
if its a 07 that shit would look nice


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

that switch panel looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 518 Swangin_@Aug 16 2007, 07:36 PM~8571651
> *that switch panel looks good.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 27 2007, 08:47 PM~8409510
> *do like i did. ebay the shit. i got 2 12" black lights with adapter and switch for like 10 bucks. this guy has a few diff colors. just cut the plug off where its suppose to go to ur computer.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/All-City_Dual-catho...0QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> *


i ordered all of the green shit from him n the total was like 50 dollars, 
then he wanted me to pay 280 FUCCN BUCCS FOR SHIPPIN! 
im hoping he'll juss put n one big box n charge me like 20 buccs


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

should have asked him. i dunno im content with the shit i buy :dunno: ive bought shit from in like twice. 2 12" black lights and 2 12" whites. each order was only like 12 shipped


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i ordered all of his green neons (8), n all of his green LEDs(25)
so he was pricing it as individual item shipping, so that totalled to about 280, 
i sent him an email, hopefully everything will work out


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

you shouldve just bought em from a computer modding website, prob about the same price too.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah i should of but it doesnt matter now,


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya its nothing but the regular neon bars u buy at any store. just put them under the dash and seats, my homie did that in one of his whips years ago i like how it looks he had it hooked up to the doors so when the door opened they would light up and a switch so he could turn them on whenever


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

www.xoxide.com 



check out the plasma ones, just got a couple for my truck\


cold cathodes are way better than neon, smaller, easier to mount and hide, and just as bright as neon but cheaper


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 22 2007, 09:35 PM~8619457
> *www.xoxide.com
> check out the plasma ones, just got a couple for my truck\
> cold cathodes are way better than neon, smaller, easier to mount and hide, and just as bright as neon but cheaper
> *


x2
thats where i get my shit, good site. :yes:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i ended up talkin the guy into sendin me all of em for like 100 buccs including shipping, 
so i got 25 LED strips n 8 12' neons


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

how big are the LED strips?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

they were 99 cents each 
but i dont know if he has anymore


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I grabbed Ten 8" green neons and Ten green strobe lights that have an l.e.d. function too for about $50 off e-bay. Spent about another $50 for the switches, wiring, wire loom, auxilary fuse block, and connectors so everything stays tight and looks factory.


----------

